

Massive Explosion at Connecticut Power Plant - mhb
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/02/08/nyregion/08explode.html?hp

======
mhb
Better info:

[http://www.wtnh.com/dpp/news/middlesex_cty/middletown-
power-...](http://www.wtnh.com/dpp/news/middlesex_cty/middletown-power-plant-
explosion)

